# TCR Advanced 1



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone seen one or gotten one yet? Post some pics.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Give me a couple more days...hopefully by the end of the week I'll have some picks...


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

You don't have it yet? I'm just trying to figure out what the paint finish is like. Is it flat paint (non glossy)? That would be cool. I'm heading south on Thursday till the end of March and should be picking up my new bikes (TCR Advanced 1 and Anthem Advanced) at my bike shop on the way home.........can't wait!


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I got to see one in person yesterday and the paint is non-glossy, Giant calls it a satin finish. It looks like a stealth bike. Completely different frame than last year's Advance, huge improvement. Hopefully mine will be here by the end of the week


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

There's a great picture of the TCR Advanced 1 in the 2007 Bicycling Magazine buyers guide.........looks like the only way to get this color scheme is to buy it built with Ultegra components for $3,500.00. I'm a Campy guy myself. The "frame only" option has an entirely different scheme on Giant's web page. ..........Maybe if I beg?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I bet Giant sells out of the Advance 1...mine is supposed to be here Monday or Tuesday next week...I'm taking off the Ultegra in favor of a full DA kit.

The frame option has white on the front...not so hot in my opinion. They should have made the Advance 1 color scheme available as the frame option. The picture in Bicycling Magazine is nice, very close to what it looks like in person.

It would probably be pretty nice looking with full Record Carbon


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

This is the best I got so far, not done with the build yet. Just need to cable the derailleurs and get a longer stem.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Very nice, did you weight the frame before you built it up?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I've not weighed the frame or the bike yet. If I had to guess the complete bike is about 17lbs.

I rode it for the first time yesterday. :thumbsup: 

I was on last years Advance before this and a Cannondale System Six in between the two. Comparing it to last years Advance, Giant dramatically increased the front end stiffness as well as the BB stiffness. Great improvement and one smooth riding bike. I think this is gonna be the bike for me for awhile. It felt very at home climbing or sprinting. I like to climb so I was happy that the bike climbed well in and out of the saddle. It was comfortable to the point where I'd easily take it out all day on a 100 mile ride.

Awesome bike so far :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

NICEEEE bike..

But what's with the different wheelsets? :idea:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I honestly like Giant bikes but that's the nicest I've seen. Period. Ever.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> NICEEEE bike..
> 
> But what's with the different wheelsets? :idea:



Thanks.

About the wheel setup, I'm gonna say that I suck on flat roads cause all I do is climb and through extensive personal research I've found this combination to work in my favor. From what I can find out through internet research the best spot for an aero wheel is at the front cause it breaks the wind first. I originally had a HED Jet 60 wheelset and found that I didn't like the way any of my bikes rode with the rear aero wheel on so I ditched it. I continue to ride with just the front Jet 60 and a Shimano R600 (Ultegra level wheel) on the back. I looks a little odd but it's pretty fun setup for me.

Here's the most current picture now that it's complete.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

j.king said:


> Thanks.
> 
> About the wheel setup, I'm gonna say that I suck on flat roads cause all I do is climb and through extensive personal research I've found this combination to work in my favor. From what I can find out through internet research the best spot for an aero wheel is at the front cause it breaks the wind first. I originally had a HED Jet 60 wheelset and found that I didn't like the way any of my bikes rode with the rear aero wheel on so I ditched it. I continue to ride with just the front Jet 60 and a Shimano R600 (Ultegra level wheel) on the back. I looks a little odd but it's pretty fun setup for me.
> 
> Here's the most current picture now that it's complete.


Nyeh!!

I still don't like the 2 different wheels!!! 

Do some justice to your bike and use the HED on the rear and take a picture. That way it looks proper.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

j.king said:


> I've not weighed the frame or the bike yet. If I had to guess the complete bike is about 17lbs.
> 
> I rode it for the first time yesterday. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


How does the bike handle with the stiffer front end? Is it really noticeable? I have the 2005/2006 Advanced (same both years except for color schemes) and have been considering getting a 2007. I especially like the Advanced Team, although it is totally impractical for traveling.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

sbindra said:


> How does the bike handle with the stiffer front end? Is it really noticeable? I have the 2005/2006 Advanced (same both years except for color schemes) and have been considering getting a 2007. I especially like the Advanced Team, although it is totally impractical for traveling.



The bike handles great, very very predictable. You really only notice the front end being stiffer under sprint conditions or when transitioning between turns. I noticed that you don't have to put as much effort into moving the bike from side to side when sprinting. It's still an amazingly smooth ride for how stiff the bike is.

It took a short time to get used to the difference, I mainly noticed it in the initial few miles and got used to it.

If you are already riding an Advance you'll like the new frame, the improvements to the front end and the BB are just right.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is an updated picture of my Advance, now with Ultegra SL Compact Crank and Dura-Ace wheels.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

J.King very nice. I just put a set of silver AC420 wheels on my Advanced zero.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice....how about some pictures?


----------

